# Creepy Music Box



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about the Haunted Mansion Music Box?

Or a midi I heard years ago called "Dark Angel". It was kind of music box sounding.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I recommend music from the film "Rosemary's Baby".


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

BTW - that reminds me. I just found a blog share of that Soundtrack last night *HERE*.


----------



## evilbike (Oct 26, 2005)

how about something like this?
http://blogfiles.wfmu.org/LB/0510/Lips_Stained_Blue.mp3


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Evilbike, thats perfect. I can lower the tone/pitch and make it all off key and such. Thank you so much.

To those of you who came up with rosemary's baby, I actually was looking for that soundtrack. LoL Thanks! xD
-Anthony


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Heres another wicked one...*

http://www.4shared.com/file/26579485/50506440/Nursery_Rhyme.html


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

I did like that last one, thanks.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*More creepy music box*

Carnival Of Souls - Music Box  on Verne Langdon Carnival Of Souls Collection.

5 minute track. Buy from Amazon as .mp3 for 89 cents.


----------

